# FR: Yes, I am



## Banana24

Hello, 
In english i often simply say, "I am" for an answer, is this acceptable in French? Does simply saying "Je suis" in an answer to a question make sense?

....

Well, if asked, are you looking foward to your trip, _par example, _in English i would respond, "yes, I am", but "oui, je suis" doesn't seem right...


----------



## linguist786

Banana24 said:


> Well, if asked, are you looking foward to your trip, _par example, _in English i would respond, "yes, I am", but "oui, je suis" doesn't seem right...


Yes, it makes no sense and is a horrible literal translation from the English! 

In French, it would just be "oui"


----------



## Banana24

....But what about answering your own question? "are you looking foward to this trip?  Because I am!"


----------



## linguist786

Banana24 said:


> ...But what about answering your own question? "are you looking foward to this trip? Because I am!"



In French:

"Are you looking forward to the trip? Because _I_ (certainly) am!"
= "Tu attends avec impatience à cette voyage? Moi, oui!" (or: "moi, certainement!")


----------



## brenda e

i'm not sure but i think it could be 
oui, j'en suis


----------



## viera

The French language does not have the system of reinforcing short yes/no answers by using the same verb as in the question.
Are you ready? - Yes, I am.
Were you happy to see him? - Yes, I was.
Did you do your homework? - I did.

Do you take this man to be your lawful husband... - I do. In French, the answer to this question is a mere "oui", which I find does not do justice to the solemnity of the occasion.


----------



## javales

Hello

If it was a comment like    He is not a doctor, but I am   
would that be    mais Je suis ?

merci


----------



## Mauricet

> He is not a doctor, but I am


Il n'est pas médecin, mais *moi oui*.





> would that be    mais Je suis ?


mais je *le* suis, moi (par exemple ...)


----------



## funnyhat

viera said:


> The French language does not have the system of reinforcing short yes/no answers by using the same verb as in the question.
> Are you ready? - Yes, I am.
> Were you happy to see him? - Yes, I was.
> Did you do your homework? - I did.



But can't you basically do the same in French if you put an object pronoun before the verb? 

If someone asks "Tu fais tes devoirs?",  you can answer as "Oui, je les fais", correct?


----------



## Uncle Bob

I think "Je suis" in answer to a question would often be interpreted as coming from the verb "suivre" - I'm following or I understand - though it would more often be "je te/vous suis".


----------



## wildan1

Mauricet said:


> Il n'est pas médecin, mais *moi oui*.mais je *le* suis, moi (par exemple ...)


Wouldn't that be " _...mais moi, *si*. "_ ?


----------



## Maître Capello

wildan1 said:


> Wouldn't that be " _...mais moi, *si*. "_ ?


Actually, both options are possible. The former is quite neutral while the latter emphasizes the opposition between the other person and the speaker:

_… mais moi *oui/si*._

Alternatively:

_Il n'est pas médecin, mais *moi j'en suis un*._


----------



## Xenay

Maître Capello said:


> Actually, both options are possible. The former is quite neutral while the latter emphasizes the opposition between the other person and the speaker:
> 
> _… mais moi *oui/si*._
> 
> Alternatively:
> 
> _Il n'est pas médecin, mais *moi j'en suis un*._



Other possibility : 

_Il n'est pas médecin, mais *moi bien.*_


----------



## zaby

Xenay said:


> Other possibility :
> 
> _Il n'est pas médecin, mais *moi bien.*_



This one doesn't work in France


----------



## Maître Capello

zaby said:


> This one doesn't work in France


Neither in Switzerland, unless you combine it with my earlier suggestion:

_Il n'est pas médecin, mais moi j'en suis bien un._


That being said, the most natural phrase is Mauricet's suggestion: _… mais moi oui_.


----------



## Xenay

zaby said:


> This one doesn't work in France


Oh. You've just made me discover that it was a Belgicism  Thank you.


----------

